# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  ¿¿¿Hace falta tanto Stuff???

## Ricky Berlin

Ya bueno, una queja... ¿esto no es un foro de magia? ¿no teniamos suficiente con un calambache :Confused: 

Y ahora tenemos Cambalache - Deportes? Cambalache - Juegos y otras Aficiones :Confused:  Cambalache - Videos ( DE MAGIA NO) :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  (p0rn power o que?)

Que pasa? el foro ha entrado en la era TDT? buscamos más audiencia? ¿no estabamos intentado "mejorar el nivel del foro :Confused: ? ¿Que ha pasado? ¿Es que nadie piensa en los niños? ¿Que pasa con los niños?

Si la seccion calambacherá está en "Magia General"... esto... me falla algo  :117: 

(vale, 2 segundos el post colgado y 2 votos a la rubia... chicos, teneis otro problema...)

----------


## potey_10

Yo creo que lo han hecho para tener todo un poquito ordenado. Me imagino que si vemos que nadie postea en esos subforos porque no le interese el futbol y demas, pues volveremos a estar como antes.

Es cuestion de probar a ver qie tal resulta.

----------


## Vangrant

Yo la verdad, creo que con un tema de cambalache, era sufiente. Pero en fin, tampoco hace daño, vamos.

----------


## ignoto

Yo estoy a favor de la inclusión de vídeos pornográficos en cambalache.

----------


## BusyMan

Yo estoy en contra de todo... en cualquier circunstancia

----------


## Némesis

Una cosa... La rubia con escote (la famosa, la que sale siempre) es la gran beneficiada de todas las encuestas, y a lo mejor es la tía más feucha del mundo... Me lo temo, el día que la veamos tendremos una decepción tremenda.

----------


## ignoto

> y a lo mejor es la tía más feucha del mundo...


Dos cosas:
1- En ese caso sería a lo peor, no a lo mejor.
2- Sería la primera vez que se me pone una dama con un escote en condiciones delante y yo levanto la vista lo suficiente como para darme cuenta de si es guapa o es fea.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

La verdad es que me pareció algo excesivo. Lo de la zona secreta, con catas, hilos, imanes,... está muy bien, es organización dentro de un foro de magia, pero en cuanto a cambalache, como estaba estaba bien, era un desfogue bueno, y esto no hace más que desviar más el foro. Le quita algo de seriedad quizá.
Y algo más, el apartado donde se escondía y esconde cambalache se llama "magia en general", y esto lo convierte en "general en magia(potagia)".

----------


## Ella

> Yo la verdad, creo que con un tema de cambalache, era sufiente.


completamente de acuerdo
cambalche era como estar en una cafeteria, hablar de cualquier tema no magico, no necesita estar ordenado porque nadie busca temas de cambalache, simpelmente necesita verlos de golpe y entrar a hacer el indio en el post que le interese. el tenerlo asi, desperdigado....pues...no se.
perferiria que el tonto se haga en un solo sitio y no se fomente mas de lo que ya esta, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que es el foro done mas se habla

el area secreta si necesitaba ser fomentada, pero cambalache no...sobre todo habiendo pocos moderadores, ya vereis que aunque no se permitan videos de magia en "cambalache videos" se subiran...porque es asi, opr tanto habra mas trabajo para el moderador (que por ahora no tiene y a lo mejor no tendra)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Si la seccion calambacherá está en "Magia General"... esto... me falla algo


Yo ya me he quejado de esto ... Y en Magia General, también hay el Cajón del Exilio. ¡Que pais!

----------


## ignoto

Es que si ponemos el cambalache en sesiones secrertas se monta la de Dios.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Respecto a ordenar un poco el cambalache la verdad es que lo pensé bien y la realidad es que cambalache es una de las secciones más concurridas. 

A mi entender esto no es porque todos los que postean allí sean profanos ( la mayoría de los asiduos tienen conocimientos sólidos de magia.. y líquidos también) sino porque somos humanos y nos gusta compartir otras cosas además de nuestro arte. 

Al igual que en las sociedades donde después de la actividad principal, también  se habla de otras cosas ( siendo la actividad principal el cotilleo y las otras cosas magia) me parece bien que ya que es algo con lo que no podemos luchar que al menos esté más ordenado.

Por ejemplo a mi no me interesan mucho los deportes y entonces todos los posts de ese sub-foro ya no hace falta que los lea. O tal vez me gusta hablar de juegos pero como no estaba esa sección no se me ocurría que podía hacerlo. Al fin y al cabo la idea del foro es también compartir y conocernos.

Podemos hacer una prueba de dejarlo así por un tiempo, yo creo que no va a perjudicar para nada. Para empezar al que no le guste el cambalache nadie le obliga a entrar ni a leer los hilos que allí se posteen y se puede limitar a participar en las otras zonas del foro.

----------


## swaze

A mi la verdad me gustan las cosas ordenadas pero creo que tanto cambalache es rizar el rizo, si lo dividimos por temas deja de ser una sección Off-topic y con el tiempo y si la idea prospera esto dejará de ser un foro de magia para ser un foro de un poco de todo.

Yo vería bien un maximo de dos cambalaches, vídeos y general aunque lo ideal creo que sería uno.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

No entiendo porque tiene que dejar de ser un foro de magia. 

Repito que nadie nos obliga a entrar en esta sección, y por otra parte los que tengan que hablar de un tema mágico lo seguirán haciendo como hasta ahora, no lo dejarán de hacer porque haya una sección de deportes en el foro.

Creo que lo que estamos haciendo es simplemente dar más opciones de dialogo, pero no estamos quitando ninguna.

----------


## magojuanillo

Pues yo estoi deacuerdo con Mariano, y como el dice, a quien no le interese que no entre, y para el que le interese pues tendra las cosas mas ordenadas, por que con uno solo, es un lio.... y por probar e intentar mejorar el foro, pues es una buena idea, un saludo

----------


## magustin

Yo creo que asi esta mejor. Si quieres comentar un partido, a deportes, si quieres hablar de la "pley steixon" pues a juegos. Creo que asi esta mejor que antes, ya que queda mas ordenado, ademas no hace falta meterse si no quieres. 

Salu2 Magicos

----------


## Rives

Yo pienso que como estaba antes estaba genial, ya que esto es un "Club de amigos de la magia" por asi decirlo, donde se discuten temas "mágicos" y para hablar de temas varios, ya tenemos el Cambalache... Si metemos tantos sub-apartados con tanta diversidad de temas, esto va a convertirse en un club social.... Aunque no estoy contra ello, no es una iniciativa tan desacertada. Ademas si Mariano lo ha querido poner asi, asi esta bien.

----------


## Ella

a mi el problema que se me presenta es que para mi cambalache es un sitio para desahogarse. yo no entro buscando un tema de charla, yo entro a ver que hay abierto y segun el titulo sugerente o cantidad/personas que escriben entro a hablar, ayora tengo que abrir mas foros para enterarme de lo que pasa...  :Lol:

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Y si ponemos un sub-apartado para el desahogo? Yo lo estrenaría :P

----------


## Ella

> Y si ponemos un sub-apartado para el desahogo? Yo lo estrenaría :P


un busco pareja!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Panda de freaks...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Hombre ... Habló el tuertopelota!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

y tú! Mañana te quiero ver el pelo!!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Mañana a las 19:00 estoy viendo una semifinal del europeo de baseball en Viladecans, o Montjuic, no se ... Se ve que hacen campeonatos Europeos de todo hoy en dia ...

Eso si que es freak ...  :D

----------


## BusyMan

> Panda de freaks...


Eso es mío y está registrado... además se dice "Panda freaks..."

(nuuucelar, se dice nuuucelar)

----------


## sergiocl

A mi no me parece mal, sirve para ordenar. Si con esto peligra el foro?, por supuesto que no.

----------


## La_iguana_magica

a mi me parece bien la diversidad, entre otras cosas porque los asiduos al foro pueden "intimar" por decirlo de alguna forma con otros foreros, hablando de deportes, peliculas, libros...etc, asi si se hace una concentración forera pues como que es más personal no?

por lo menos yo lo veo asi

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Vuelvo a escribir en este post para decir que ahora veo, tras el uso, la decisión de la ampliación de Cambalache muy positivamente. Está todo más ordenado, y puedes encontrar o presentar más fácilmente un tema. Es más, no sé por qué, al abrir el otro día el foro desde I. Explorer (yo utilizo normalmente Mozilla), no aparecía más que Cambalache General, como antes, y yo estaba buscando algo específico. Cerré el explorer, fui a mozilla (que no abría el foro, no sé por qué), y cuando conseguí entrar, todo estaba en su sitio, y fue un gran alivio. Sabia decisión.

----------

